# Door Dash not paying for order



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Is DD down? Can not pay for order, support is down. Says to call but what heck is the support number?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

You can always pay personally and then get reimbursed


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Appreciate the input but not about that life. Large order, too.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

It's happening in Texas as well.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

MHR said:


> It's happening in Texas as well.


I guess that's a 1 star for you and me

Really don't know what to do. I may just use the merchant closed option


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

aeiou_- said:


> Appreciate the input but not about that life. Large order, too.


What life?


----------



## junbug7 (Jun 22, 2018)

Oh dang, me too!! I've been trying for 20 min to contact support chat but its not connecting... I'm not trying to get a bad rating and this isn't my fault. Wtf DD!!


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Try +18559731040


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> What life?


Paying for the food with my own money, having to wait until the next cycle to be reimbursed/paying 2 dollars to get my money back asap, having it reported as income(again), then have to keeping track of and deal with deducting it from my taxes at the end of the year. Haha


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Its probably because they just did a ton of deactivations


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> Its probably because they just did a ton of deactivations


You think we've been deactivated?


----------



## junbug7 (Jun 22, 2018)

I marked it as closed. Had to take a picture of the store hours but got paid almost $4 so not a total waste.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

aeiou_- said:


> You think we've been deactivated?


No I think someone who was did something


----------



## junbug7 (Jun 22, 2018)

Not deactivated. I've been delivering since 7:30am. I jist got another order too.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

junbug7 said:


> Not deactivated. I've been delivering since 7:30am. I jist got another order too.


Let us know if you can pay for that one, please

This is what I got..but chat is down obv


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Seems like instacart has same issues


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Is anyone NOT having issues?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I just heard that there's issues with instacart and favor too


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

I'm screwed. Can't even cancel

They are definitely down because they would have called by now


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

There's a nationwide mastercard outage being reported right now.

Comes from our local DD support.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

MHR said:


> There's a nationwide mastercard outage being reported right now.


That's got to be it

You have a link?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Favor's down as well and they use MC for payment.


----------



## junbug7 (Jun 22, 2018)

I I didn't need to use my red card for this order. It was fine.

I didn't even get that far with the chat support. Every time I tried it opened up a small window like it was connecting and then it closed and I got an error message. I even tried calling one of the local offices with the number from their website and all I got was a busy signal. It sure would be nice to have a support number.

Same thing with Postmates, I had a situation with an order and couldn't get a hold of supportz to try to straighten it out. It was impossible to find a contact phone number. I ended up getting it straightened out on my own and got a nice $15 tip for it, seeing as 3 other drivers cancelled the order bc there was a small issue about a drink substitute.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

MHR said:


> View attachment 243158


Dunno why DD support is down though. Maybe they are swamped? Finally got through on the phone but I have been in queue for like 5 minutes


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

You gotta think about how many people were experiencing problems at the same time.


----------



## junbug7 (Jun 22, 2018)

aeiou_- said:


> Dunno why DD support is down though. Maybe they are swamped? Finally got through on the phone but I have been in queue for like 5 minutes


What's the number for DD support, can you post it please??



MHR said:


> You gotta think about how many people were experiencing problems at the same time.


That's true. But why isn't their 800 number readily available and easy to find to us drivers.... Amazon Flex is good about that, made it fairly easy and quick to solve a problem.

So is the Red card working again??


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I posted the # in this thread


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

junbug7 said:


> What's the number for DD support, can you post it please??
> 
> That's true. But why isn't their 800 number readily available and easy to find to us drivers.... Amazon Flex is good about that, made it fairly easy and quick to solve a problem.
> 
> So is the Red card working again??


I used the one nighthawk398 posted

Just resolved the issue. They only want to give me half pay after being stuck for 2 hours. They agreed to full pay if I marked it as delivered. Which customer said would be cool. They got credited. Cool customer. I never got through on phone but was lucky to get thrown into #62 of chat queue. That took like 10 minutes to get through

I just accepted another order, I know it's apay with card store. Chat is still down lol

Here we go again

It worked!


----------



## junbug7 (Jun 22, 2018)

I found it, thanks.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

junbug7 said:


> I found it, thanks.


very success


----------



## notmyfavoritething (Jun 25, 2018)

aeiou_- said:


> Is anyone NOT having issues?


I didn't work today, but I had issues with Moviepass at around 2pm. Got a message that they couldn't load the card at the moment and that I should come back and try again in an hour. In an hour, like when the movie is half over. Got sent to another message that said yes they know about the problem and they can't reimburse people just try again later or go someplace else that has e-tickets. Um...no...besides the fact that I planned running errands and stuff around going to this particular theater, I don't think anybody else even had the same movie. Tried a couple more times and it finally worked.

Then I had to wait because the guy in front of me couldn't get his Groupon to work, so they decided to restart the register.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> Its probably because they just did a ton of deactivations


What's the reason for the deactivations? How did you find out about it?


----------



## SubTeacher (Jun 15, 2018)

The only support that I know of is the in app chat. I have tried to use it only to let me know that there was 37 people ahead of me.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> You can always pay personally and then get reimbursed


Yeah that sounds like a great idea lol.



nighthawk398 said:


> I just heard that there's issues with instacart and favor too


You do favor?


----------

